# Wildcat 4-21-2014



## Bostonian (Apr 19, 2014)

Tickets are $19.50 if you show Boston pride when purchasing a ticket (50%  of $39) - just wear any Boston sports team, marathon, or other unique jersey, shirt, or hat showing your Boston pride, and you'll get the discount.  With that said, I will be there!  Most likely my last outting for the season.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 19, 2014)

I've got to consider abandonig my other thread and doing this as it will be more chill and the cat is fantastic in spring. hmmmm....


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice sno!  Would be great to grab a few runs with you


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll be there.  Should be rolling in around 10.  Probably with Edd


----------



## Edd (Apr 19, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I've got to consider abandonig my other thread and doing this as it will be more chill and the cat is fantastic in spring. hmmmm....



Do it dude. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Apr 19, 2014)

Alrighty gentleman, I'll be there bright and early. Edd I'll probably trade those grey pants for a pair of red ones. I can almost promise my phone won't work up there but spotting should be easy enough.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 19, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Nice sno!  Would be great to grab a few runs with you



you can try 720-317-5899...I can't recall if I get service up there. Either way, white helmet, red pants and maybe a bruins hoody???


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll be in neon, drinking PBRs


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice, I will be in the red sunice jacket and black ski pants... should be there by 9am


----------



## mishka (Apr 20, 2014)

Bostonian  would you consider  carpool?


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 20, 2014)

Mishka, where would you be coming from?  I am in acton and would be going 495 to 95 to 16. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Apr 20, 2014)

I am in Rhode Island can come up to Acton in the morning. Not sure if 495 – 95-16 best route. I think 93 – 104 (IIRC) – 16 little bit better and less toll to pay


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 20, 2014)

Mishka, if you want to, you can meet me at the acton public library at 6am.  You can dump your car there.  As it's easy access to and from route 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Apr 20, 2014)

I am good now. See you there


----------

